# passed emissions testing!



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

Without making a short story too long, we have had a series of debacles here in CT with regard to our emissions testing program. In one word: corruption. That being said, we are now on a decentralized non-state-run system similar to NJ and CA where local garages do the testing.

My stanza is the first car I've ever owned that has needed testing (2x 1965 Chryslers and 1998 Dodge Ram diesel) and was worried that with 214k on the odometer I wasn't going to pass. Here are the results:

Category: HC (PPM) CO (%) NOx(PPM)
Limit 125 0.67 1458
My car 62 0.17 263

Not Honda Civic HX clean, but dammit, clean enough! This will cover me for two years, and if the body lasts that long, I am confident I will get another pass.

I went through on 1/2 tank of gasoline and one bottle of dry gas, for what it was worth.

Whew!

Tim


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Thats cool. Down here in FL were lucky to not have to pass emissions tests/inspections. Makes it quite convenient for tuners.


----------



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

Are you saying you only have to get it inspected every two years. If so your lucky! Here in Texas we have to go through that every year. How are your lifters doing? Are they still fairly quiet?


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Macc,

Sorry...I didn't mean to ignore your question about the lifters the first time you asked. In a word: YES. Absolutely silent. Not a sound at all. I am beginning to think 214k miles worth of baked on sludge and crud etc was enough to freeze them in place. I am not sure if it was the lengthy soak in the parts cleaner that helped, or that combined with my mechanical method of freeing them up (C-clamp and a wooden shim against the lifter face to prevent scoring from the clamp) that worked, or dumb luck, but my only cost was a bit of care and time and the parts cleaner. 

CT's current law is that cars need to go through emissions inspection every two years...and this is where I get fuzzy: I believe that once a car hits 25yrs old, it is then exempt, so for instance, anything 1981 and older is exempt and next year it will be 1982 and so on. There is no periodic safety inspection (like NJ) that is required in CT, only a one-time safety inspection for cars that are either a) more than 10yrs old when you go to register it, or b) are being registered for the first time in the State of CT.

The applicable limits for 1990-vintage vehicles is quite high, so like the guy at the station said to me: "if it's running well, you should be fine".


----------

